# Indoor is over... Thankfully!



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I realize that Louisville is still to come, but I'm not going.. Shot the sectionals this weekend, had my worst couple of rounds in quite some time so I'm happy to say good riddance to the indoor season.. :wave:


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Ready*

Sounds like you are ready for the sights, sounds and atmosphere of those hunter and field faces. The blue target is retired for the year.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> I realize that Louisville is still to come, but I'm not going.. Shot the sectionals this weekend, had my worst couple of rounds in quite some time so I'm happy to say good riddance to the indoor season.. :wave:


Hey, if you pack up the car today and hit the road, you could be in Durham, NC in time to get a few practice rounds in and then shoot out first "official" 2010 Field round on Sat. at DCWC. Heck, you could even stick around and shoot our 2nd one at Yadkin the next week. :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

As much fun as that sounds, this weekend we're having a work party to start getting our field ranges up and running..


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Woooooohooooo....INDOORS IS OVER!!!!!!

Shot in marks over the weekend and am almost ready for the trip south next weekend. 

Prag...you better be ready!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> Woooooohooooo....INDOORS IS OVER!!!!!!
> 
> Shot in marks over the weekend and am almost ready for the trip south next weekend.
> 
> Prag...you better be ready!!!!


Don't want any excuses Ron. :wink: BTW: I needed my Sharpie last Sat at DCWC - NOT to sign a crispie, but to sign a target. I've got it in my quiver now - I'll use it to sign target(S) - you can borrow it to sign over crispies.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

The bunny doesn't count Prag...even I've 4x'ed that one.....



pragmatic_lee said:


> Don't want any excuses Ron. :wink: BTW: I needed my Sharpie last Sat at DCWC - NOT to sign a crispie, but to sign a target. I've got it in my quiver now - I'll use it to sign target(S) - you can borrow it to sign over crispies.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ron Meadows said:


> The bunny doesn't count Prag...even I've 4x'ed that one.....


Actually I shot a 17 on the Bunny :embara: Shooting a hinge at such a steep angle is quite a bit different than a wrist release. :wink:


It was the 45 WU that got my delayed signature on Sunday. :darkbeer:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

We got another foot of snow this weekend so for now its still garage time for me. 

It'll probably still be another 3-4 weeks before all the snow and ensuing mud clears enough to shoot at home, so enjoy your head start.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Happy dance time...I still haven't really gotten outside but one day and we only shot to 35yds...but it was better then shooting "logs" at 20 yds that's for sure. . But I did shoot 30yds at the indoor range the other night so even though it was inside it was still farther then that 20 poo....

they are saying it is gonna be in the mid 60s on Sat....so marks and group tuning shall be taken care then


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

New vanes.....................CHECK
New wraps.....................CHECK
New shafts....................on their way
Pin bushings...................on their way
Points...........................on their way
Nocks...........................on their way
New blades from Mike......on the way

I'm just waiting on the post office to get me my stuff, and I'm ready to have at it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

BOWGOD said:


> New vanes.....................CHECK
> New wraps.....................CHECK
> New shafts....................on their way
> Pin bushings...................on their way
> ...


Dude,
Hope the wedding plans are going better than your preparation for outdoor - all this should have been completed back in Jan. :wink:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Dude,
> Hope the wedding plans are going better than your preparation for outdoor - all this should have been completed back in Jan. :wink:


I wish the wedding plans were as simple as making a phone call:zip:
That has been a nightmare as of late, and a big reason why I don't already have everything.

The other reason is I get my arrows a bit differently than you do. The new contracts go in effect in Jan. having a staff of my own I know the chaos that accompanies new contracts taking effect. So I put off ordering my shafts, and components until the last minute to make life a little easier on Andy at Victory. I let him take care of all the "Palm springs" shooters, and get all that squared away before I add any more work to his busy schedule. But they will be here in time, I still have at least 1 week of indoors left before I can make the switch anyway.


----------



## garyb (Jan 5, 2007)

*feet of snow*

O man you guys are making me itch. we stll have feet of snow out side here in Alaska. Hmmmmm my father in law lives in Columba MD. maybe the wife and i need to go see him. And shoot some field.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I have six more days until the logs get put away and the Navigators come out!!!


----------



## vegashunter55 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Field round?*

Shot a practice round...well started to but after four targets, it took two of us pulling at the same arrow to remove them from the excelsior bales. Too much snow and rain this winter. 5 minutes to remove 8 arrows is too much work. I'll wait a few weeks and try again with lots more arrow lube. 
It's still good shooting outside.:wink:


----------



## pennysdad (Sep 26, 2004)

*Focus!*



BOWGOD said:


> I wish the wedding plans were as simple as making a phone call:zip:
> That has been a nightmare as of late, and a big reason why I don't already have everything.
> 
> The other reason is I get my arrows a bit differently than you do. The new contracts go in effect in Jan. having a staff of my own I know the chaos that accompanies new contracts taking effect. So I put off ordering my shafts, and components until the last minute to make life a little easier on Andy at Victory. I let him take care of all the "Palm springs" shooters, and get all that squared away before I add any more work to his busy schedule. But they will be here in time, I still have at least 1 week of indoors left before I can make the switch anyway.


If you shoot well, and the luck of the BS handicapp system is in our favor? We may have 2wks of Indoors left?


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

pennysdad said:


> If you shoot well, and the luck of the BS handicapp system is in our favor? We may have 2wks of Indoors left?


YEAH but how often has the luck of that BS handicap been in our favor this year? I don't think we lost a single match this year straight up score for score, but that handicap has managed to put us back in 5th place.
But your right all we need to do is climb 1 spot this week, and we'll have 1 more week of indoors to deal with.
I say we give em hell, and go out with a bang. If the handicap screws us so be it, but if we find a way to pull it off then that will give em something to cry about for another year lol.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

garyb said:


> O man you guys are making me itch. we stll have feet of snow out side here in Alaska. Hmmmmm my father in law lives in Columba MD. maybe the wife and i need to go see him. And shoot some field.


Yep.. it'll be near 70 at their house this weekend.. :beach: :chortle: :wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ready*

Ready for DCWC this Sat. Already shot at Treaton's (mooo-tel) last week. I've got the fever bad. A group of us will shoot this Thur. at the mooo-tel.

Bye Bye indoors:dancing:

Looking forward to seeing everyone after a looonnng winter. Weather is looking fantastic for Sat.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Thank god it is over. Shot tonight in our league and shot a 299 with 47 X's with the 3-28's. By the weekend I will have marks. Let the good times roll.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Rattleman said:


> Thank god it is over. Shot tonight in our league and shot a 299 with 47 X's with the 3-28's. By the weekend I will have marks. Let the good times roll.


I did that at the sectional this past weekend. I was so thrilled with my first round score that put the logs in storage, put on new strings, changed my rest and broke out the Nanoforce's to shoot the 2nd round. Same score as the first round.. Go figure. :doh:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Ready for DCWC this Sat. Already shot at Treaton's (mooo-tel) last week. I've got the fever bad. A group of us will shoot this Thur. at the mooo-tel.
> 
> Bye Bye indoors:dancing:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone after a looonnng winter. Weather is looking fantastic for Sat.


Glad to know you are coming on Sat. Be nice seeing you "westerners" again. :wink:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Ready for DCWC this Sat. Already shot at Treaton's (mooo-tel) last week. I've got the fever bad. A group of us will shoot this Thur. at the mooo-tel.
> 
> Bye Bye indoors:dancing:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing everyone after a looonnng winter. Weather is looking fantastic for Sat.


YeeHaaaaaaaaaaw...!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Come on Thursday...


Rattleman said:


> Thank god it is over. Shot tonight in our league and shot a 299 with 47 X's with the 3-28's. By the weekend I will have marks. Let the good times roll.


I actually shot my best indoor round this year using ACE's...


pragmatic_lee said:


> Glad to know you are coming on Sat. Be nice seeing you "westerners" again. :wink:


I sure wish i could make it this weekend. See you at the Moo-tel next week hopefully...I'm ready for Soccer season to be over...


----------



## Nomad_Archer (Aug 27, 2008)

you guys are killing me. I have one more week left to try to shoot the elusive 300. Shot a 297 34x last night which is a personal best. Go figure I dropped one arrow on the first end and two on the last end. I think Im ready for a change of scenery!!


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> New vanes.....................CHECK
> New wraps.....................CHECK
> New shafts....................on their way
> Pin bushings...................on their way
> ...


Progress report
New vanes.....................CHECK
New wraps.....................INSTALLED
New shafts.....................CHECK
Pin bushings...................INSTALLED
Points...........................CHECK
Nocks...........................CHECK
New blades from Mike......one arrived but he forgot the other so it's on it's way.

So now I am just waiting on the other blade from Mike, and waiting on the big brown truck to bring me the "right" fletching jig. Las sent out the wrong one first time around.
Got at least 1 more snowball round to shoot tonight, as long as the BS handicap doesn't bite us again I may have 1 more round to shoot next week, but I may do what everyone else does, and shoot skinny arrows at a single spot.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Wraps......I guess you must still be a chewie at heart :tongue:


----------



## BOWGOD (Aug 11, 2004)

psargeant said:


> Wraps......I guess you must still be a chewie at heart :tongue:


nope, just need a little more weight on the back end for spine purposes.
The biggest dowfall of those nanoforce is they don't come in the in between sizes so I have to work to get them spined right. I never used a wrap in my life until I switched to them.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

BOWGOD said:


> nope, just need a little more weight on the back end for spine purposes.
> The biggest dowfall of those nanoforce is they don't come in the in between sizes so I have to work to get them spined right. I never used a wrap in my life until I switched to them.


Well now there is something you've said about making arrows that almost makes sense...:tongue:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Glad to know you are coming on Sat. Be nice seeing you "westerners" again. :wink:


Het Prag....you suck:tongue::tongue::tongue::bartstush:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Het Prag....you suck:tongue::tongue::tongue::bartstush:


AT LEAST I'M SHOOTING ON SAT. :darkbeer:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> AT LEAST I'M SHOOTING ON SAT. :darkbeer:


believe me when I tell you I'd much rather be shooting with you guys than hanging out with my in-lawsukey:... Not that they're that bad, just going to be too many people running around my place to have me feel comfortable....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

psargeant said:


> Wraps......I guess you must still be a chewie at heart :tongue:


my Nano's have wraps.....it makes them look much better. All black vanes on a black arrow look goofy


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Snow headed our way tomorrow night into Saturday... :rant:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

JawsDad said:


> Snow headed our way tomorrow night into Saturday... :rant:


We'll be thinking about you - forecast for Durham on Sat.: 76 & Clear. :shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> We'll be thinking about you - forecast for Durham on Sat.: 76 & Clear. :shade:


You have to love Oklahoma this time of year. Today it's going to be ~70'ish. Tonight the fun begins... Winds 50+, temps dropping 40-50 degrees and the NWS is predicting near blizzard conditions. If we could just have a few tornadoes before the cold and snow, it would be a great day.. :whoo:


----------



## keyman (Mar 22, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> You have to love Oklahoma this time of year. Today it's going to be ~70'ish. Tonight the fun begins... Winds 50+, temps dropping 40-50 degrees and the NWS is predicting near blizzard conditions. If we could just have a few tornadoes before the cold and snow, it would be a great day.. :whoo:


Don't be telling everyone how great our state is. They will all want to come here for vacation and hunting season. :mg::shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Snow headed our way tomorrow night into Saturday... :rant:


:chortle: and you live were?

It was in the 70s today here....will be tomorrow....playing golf in the morning  and then arrow flingin' on Sunday 

actually got out to the range today and got marks out to 60


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> :chortle: and you live were?
> 
> It was in the 70s today here....will be tomorrow....playing golf in the morning  and then arrow flingin' on Sunday
> 
> actually got out to the range today and got marks out to 60


We never got the blizzard conditions, but we did get a couple to 3 inches of snow.. Wasn't THAT bad though.. I was wandering around shopping for muck boots and didn't wear a jacket. Of course, I'm very well insulated without one anyway.. :embara:

1 more day of cold then we get back into the 50's, then 60's and possibly 70's by weeks end. Btw, did I mention we should continue to pound the chit out of that damn groundhog whenever possible?


----------

